# FS- Saltiga Surf 3 piece.



## Surfjunkie (Dec 28, 2015)

For sale- daiwa saltiga surf 3 piece
SA- S 1503XHFB 15' XH 8-12oz.

Bought it sight unseen from a friends description. Wasn't what I thought it was. Its brand new. It originally had the tags still on it, but between it being bought and my friend dropping it off to me the tags disappeared. No wear on the male portions of the ferrules. Its never been casted.

275 *
























































*


----------



## animalbarrie (Jul 15, 2015)

Interested - would you be able to let me know distance from the bottom of the reel seat to the butt of the rod?


----------



## Surfjunkie (Dec 28, 2015)

I will measure as soon as I get home in about an hour


----------



## animalbarrie (Jul 15, 2015)

Surfjunkie said:


> I will measure as soon as I get home in about an hour


Thanks


----------



## Surfjunkie (Dec 28, 2015)

Sorry, its been a busy couple days. Just put the tape on it and it just a hair shy of being 32" to the center of the seat


----------



## animalbarrie (Jul 15, 2015)

Surfjunkie said:


> Sorry, its been a busy couple days. Just put the tape on it and it just a hair shy of being 32" to the center of the seat


Thanks for measuring. I'll have to get the bottom section rebuilt, but that is fine. 

I will take it, if you can do $250 shipped to Maryland. Thank you for your consideration.


----------



## Surfjunkie (Dec 28, 2015)

Sorry, shipped for 275 is the best I am willing to do.


----------



## animalbarrie (Jul 15, 2015)

Surfjunkie said:


> Sorry, shipped for 275 is the best I am willing to do.


Is the Christmas spirit able to make 250 happen?


----------



## Surfjunkie (Dec 28, 2015)

If you could pick it up local to me in a heart beat, but at this point I’ve about ran out of time to ship anything, as I’m checking in to quarantine in 3 days for my next deployment


----------



## animalbarrie (Jul 15, 2015)

Surfjunkie said:


> If you could pick it up local to me in a heart beat, but at this point I’ve about ran out of time to ship anything, as I’m checking in to quarantine in 3 days for my next deployment


Damn, such a cool rod. Pick up is a bit too far. If there is a way to get it shipped out in the next couple of days I would take it.


----------



## Surfjunkie (Dec 28, 2015)

Closed pending deployment orders


----------



## animalbarrie (Jul 15, 2015)

Surfjunkie said:


> Closed pending deployment orders


My cell is 301 514 7205. I'll take it for 275 shipped, if we can work it out somehow. Andrew.


----------



## Surfjunkie (Dec 28, 2015)

I’m checking in to TPU in the morning, if they don’t order me into quarantine immediately and I have a day or two before they send me to meet the ship underway I’ll give you a call


----------



## animalbarrie (Jul 15, 2015)

Surfjunkie said:


> I’m checking in to TPU in the morning, if they don’t order me into quarantine immediately and I have a day or two before they send me to meet the ship underway I’ll give you a call


Any updates?


----------

